# update and question



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Miri was very sick yesterday and I was so worried I took her to the vet last night. Although he treats other animals, he does specialize in birds. When I talked to him on the phone, I trusted the sound of his voice. He said it could be one of three things: not enough energy (although based on what I told him about feeding Miri, he didn't think that was the case), and infection that became more active after all the stresses of falling and being handled and force fed, etc..., or internal injuries from falling, although he didn't think that likely, because internal injury symptoms show up sooner, usually.

Dr. Ipsen (in Payson Utah, if anyone is interested), is a very nice doctor. 
Miri weighs 103 grams (about 3 1/2 oz.). _For those of you who raise pigeons, at about what age do they weigh that? _I'm thinking that was her starting weight on Friday, too. He said she was in starvation mode, which made me feel really bad, because I've been feeding enough to get lots of poops.

But he mixed up some baby bird formula and gave it to her in a syringe, and he mixed up four more for me to take home and give her until I can get my own formula. He said she's about eight weeks, which is way older than I had estimated.

Dr. Ipsen showed me how to avoid the trachea--when I had Cielo, I never really got to examine inside his beak--for those who don't know, the trachea (which supplies air to the lungs) is this little diamond shaped hole in the back of the thin-pointed tongue. When they swallow, it squeezes shut as our own epiglottis covers our trachea so they don't get food into their lungs. The big hole in their throat is where the food goes. It's so fascinating! And I got to listen to her heart with the stethescope.

Even last night I noticed a difference. After her second feeding (about ten mls every 2 hours), she stopped wobbling, and later last night, she was able to sit on my shoulder without tottering. 

She came to work with me this morning, and stayed in my fiance's van (it was not too hot. Cold day, and she's supposed to kept around 80 degrees), in order for me to feed her during my break. She looks tons better than she did yesterday.

The vet visit was expensive but I don't regret a penny of it! Too many pets died because of a lack of medical care, and I could not live with myself if I let her die because of lack of knowledge.

Rach and Miri


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've actually never weighed one of my babies, but I can assure you that this bird is not 8 weeks old. 
Sounds like she'll do ok now. Glad you got the help you needed. 
Lucky little bird.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Your vet sounds very nice, please don't feel bad that she seems starved; you are doing the best you can. The formula is easy to use and should help her gain weight quickly.  Try to pick some up as soon as you can, as (with most brands, but not all) it's best to use it right away when mixed. I'm sure the kind he mixed up for you is a kind you can refrigerate. Just read the package when you buy it, some will say "discard leftover portion after mixing". Good luck!


----------

